# Cat. My fishing partener?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I got my fly rod out, with no hooks on it, to do some casting practice. Caught Cat-not-Fish.
After a while, every time I would cast my cat would watch the line and chase it out. Every time I would change the direction of the cast. Smokey would chase it.
My casting didn't improve, but Smokey and I were having a great time.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a great cat toy....we should all have one!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sounds like a winner toy, but lordy, don't take Smokey fishing with you - or it'll end up a vet visit for sure. Ugh.

And why wouldn't your casting improve? You'd be aiming different directions, distances... Maybe I don't know enough about fishing!


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

Every time I throw a length of paracord out my door and down the stairs, Miss M is on the other end when I reel it in.
This has been going on for two hours this morning.

It's her favorite game.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Great play activity! What's your cats name? Casting a line IS tricky. Keep practicing with your fishing buddy! :lol: Do you have a cat toy fishing pole? You can find them in stores, the really good ones are at Petsmart, Petco, etc

It's basically a little toy fishing rod with a stuffed mouse for bait. My cat, Robin Hood, has one that SQUEAKS. He goes nanas when we play, and sometimes he'll go after it himself.

It's nighttime, you're in bed, and suddenly, squeaksqueaksqueak!!!


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

This cat's name is Smokie. Actually I had one of those "Pocket" fishing rods years ago when my first cat came to me. When the stick broke on the Da Bird , I tied the feather on the end of the pocket fishing rod and we had many hours of play one winter, casting and retrieving the feather across the living room.


----------



## Pook (Aug 29, 2016)

My mother-in-law gave us an old fishing rod a few years ago when my youngest adult cats, Pook and Saav, were kittens. I attached toys to the line and we proceeded to destroy the living room.

It's still fun 12 years later!


----------

